# Alamo day



## Victor (Mar 6, 2018)

Today is ALAMO Day. 1836 the fall of the Alamo in Texas. All Texans died.

Remember the Alamo!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 6, 2018)

I remember seeing a couple of movies about the Alamo. Don't know how authentic either movie was, but do know one thing..........the Texans never had a chance! But, I do believe in one of the movies, weren't all, or some, of the women and children let go by the Mexican General before the attack happened?


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 6, 2018)

No one seems to remember the massacre at Goliad at about the same time. The Texans surrendered and then the Mexican army murdered the prisoners. Wasn't long after that Sam Houston ambushed Santa Ana's army at San Jacinto and got their revenge shouting "Remember the Alamo, Remember Goliad".


----------



## Victor (Mar 9, 2018)

I went to the alamo once, Quite small actually, a very empty bare building.
Became famous with the Davy Crockett fad--he wasn't a Texan.


----------



## KingsX (Mar 9, 2018)

Timetrvlr said:


> No one seems to remember the massacre at Goliad at about the same time. The Texans surrendered and then the Mexican army murdered the prisoners. Wasn't long after that Sam Houston ambushed Santa Ana's army at San Jacinto and got their revenge shouting "Remember the Alamo, Remember Goliad".




Native Texan here.   My elementary school was named, Goliad.

.


----------



## KingsX (Mar 9, 2018)

.

Here is Colonel Travis' famous letter written from the Alamo.


" Commandancy of the The Alamo

Bejar, Feby. 24th. 1836

    To the People of Texas & All Americans in the World—

    Fellow Citizens & compatriots—

     I am besieged, by a thousand or more of the Mexicans under Santa Anna — I have sustained a continual Bombardment & cannonade for 24 hours & have not lost a man — The enemy has demanded a surrender at discretion, otherwise, the garrison are to be put to the sword, if the fort is taken — I have answered the demand with a cannon shot, & our flag still waves proudly from the walls — I shall never surrender or retreat.  Then, I call on you in the name of Liberty, of patriotism & everything dear to the American character, to come to our aid, with all dispatch — The enemy is receiving reinforcements daily & will no doubt increase to three or four thousand in four or five days.  If this call is neglected, I am determined to sustain myself as long as possible & die like a soldier who never forgets what is due to his own honor & that of his country — Victory or Death.

                                    William Barrett Travis.

                                    Lt.  Col. comdt. "


----------



## Robusta (Mar 15, 2018)

Victor said:


> Today is ALAMO Day. 1836 the fall of the Alamo in Texas. All Texans died.
> 
> Remember the Alamo!



Why is a group of traitors being honored.   These people betrayed their nation,(Mexico) in a futile rebellion.   Were they valiant? Yes!!!  Heroes? Far From it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 15, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Why is a group of traitors being honored.   These people betrayed their nation,(Mexico) in a futile rebellion.   Were they valiant? Yes!!!  Heroes? Far From it.



Bah.


----------



## KingsX (Mar 15, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Why is a group of traitors being honored.   These people betrayed their nation,(Mexico) in a futile rebellion.   Were they valiant? Yes!!!  Heroes? Far From it.




Ironic...  Mexico had also rebelled and "betrayed" Spain.

Methinks a little history is in order here.

Spain first ruled both Mexico and Texas [as well as other lands now part of the USA.]
Spain first invited American Anglos to settle in the sparely populated Texas wilderness.
Then in 1821 Mexico rebelled against Spain and won independence.  Then in 1836
Texans rebelled against Mexico and won independence. Mexico had only ruled Texas 
for 15 years.

Below is a link to the Texas Declaration of Independence.  It will tell you why the
Anglos who settled Texas rebelled against the oppressive government of Mexico.

http://www.lsjunction.com/docs/tdoi.htm


----------



## KingsX (Mar 15, 2018)

.

A large part of North Texas was never under Mexican rule.
It was part of the huge Louisiana Purchase that Napoleon 
sold to Jefferson in 1803.

http://users.humboldt.edu/ogayle/hist110/LouisianaPurchase.html


----------

